# Solved: MacBook Pro--is the battery shot?



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a refurbed Macbook pro that I've had for about a year. In the last week or so the computer has actually restarted when the battery power gets to about 50%. It only takes about 45 minutes to drop to that level and then I lose whatever I'm working on when it shuts down. It's acting like it's needing replaced, but I don't know for sure.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Howdy:

Apple is aware that there are performance issues with these batteries.

Have you tried the Battery Update?


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> Howdy:
> 
> Apple is aware that there are performance issues with these batteries.
> 
> Have you tried the Battery Update?


I actually did the battery update a while back. That didn't seem to affect the problem either way.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Does your battery exhibit any characteristics from that link's info about identifying an affected battery? Because if it does, even though your system is a refurb Apple should replace it.

Good luck.


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

No, it's not exhibiting any of those symptoms...just the ones I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

If it were me, I would still contact Apple and inquire about a covered replacement battery - considering you've had it a relatively short time. 1-800-275-2273.

If you are more than a year from purchase you might be out of luck. 

I always figure - all it'll cost you is time (to ask). Good luck.


----------

